# Kranzel's R/C Friday Mini Madness Races



## KRANZELRC (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello mini racers,

Finish off the year 2006 with a blast by having some exciting 1/18 truck and buggy super stadium racing.

Friday December 22nd & 29th we will host super stadium racing for the 1/18
trucks and buggies. We have had great racing and turn outs for the weekly stadium racing for the 1/18.

Friday December 22nd & 29th- racing will start around 6:30 and the track will open for practice at 3:00 PM.

There will be loads of fun, laughs, food, prizes and great racing action. :dude: :hat: :tongue: 

We will finish up the night with RC extreme sports - high jump, long jump,
back flips or whatever else happens.    

With no racing on the Sunday's of the holidays we will have stadium practice from 10 - 4

any other questions please call 717 737-7223 or email [email protected]

Have a happy Holiday season and a happy/healthy New Year.
Kranzel's R/C Raceway & Hobbies


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

where at state? or city?


----------



## KRANZELRC (Sep 15, 2006)

Kranzel's is located in central Pennsylvania right across the river from Harrisburg.


----------

